# does anyone rip the weedguard off johnson silver minnows?



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Just curious. It doesn't seem very useful (especially in the rivers I fish where it is totally useless)and the spring strength is pretty strong (esp on the 1/8 oz and 1/4 once sizes) to the point where I think you could lose significant fish because of it. This is a lure I want to love but have ZERO confidence it. I love spoons, love the design (other than the weedguard), and think I would gain a small amount of confidence in if I ripped the weedguards off. I don't think I have EVER caught a fish on this lure, even the tiny 1/24 oz size?!?!?


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

oops I meant to post this in tackle making and can't seem to delete and repost. Can a mod move it?


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

oops, I meant to say I meant to post it in tackle talk.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

lol But I do I have done that to every one I have lot better hook up's


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I took them off all of mine. With a pork trailer they ride hook up through the weeds anyway.

Put a trailer on. Any style of the pork seems to work. My favorite are the frog type in a dark color, or the white bass twister tail type pork strip.


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

I suppose you could remove the weedguards but I never did. I always bend the weedguard where it is just above the hook point. The Silver Minnow with a white grub trailer is a great bait for Ohio River weedbeds.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Im not sure but I think I remember the silver minnows weedguard actually being the eyelet where you tie your line as well. Make sure not to cut it too much. Might not just lose fish but the lure as well.


----------

